# Hunt near Elgin



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

I've been invited to join a few friends for a private land hunt near Elgin this fall. Judging from some of the reports I read about this area, rooster numbers appear to be in decline. Does anyone know if this trend is likely continue for the 2004/2005 season? Also, am I likely to find better opportunities there than I already have in Montana? I guess what I'm asking is if you were me, would you commit to the long drive (12-14 hours) and extra expense ($100 license; $100 per day hunting/lodging; God knows how much in beer/food) of this trip?

Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

No. Reports say SW ND needs a steady pattern of moisture to get the CRP growing as cover was pretty thin last year. Very dry there. It's been awhile since I hunted E MT for roosters but it was good at that time. If you are driving that long, your hunting must be in the westertn part of the state. The only thing that was bad is that your state closes it's season so early. We were hunting west of the border and north of the Yellowstone.


----------

